# Seeking reviews of Quick Attach stump grinder



## jjw4413 (Mar 1, 2012)

Our company was looking at the quick attach stump grinder to install on the front of our 2008 T300 bobcat High flow. Has anybody used one and how does it work on larger stump. I would like a little input before making the purchase.

John W


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 2, 2012)

Do you mean like this?







This is my friends grinder. It works pretty good on big stuff. Only thing I dont like about it is that you have to drive the loader across the yard. I would buy one for my cat 236 loader, but I dont have the electronic joysticks and thats gonna cost me about $2000. I just seen one of these grinders on craigslist for $4500


----------



## deevo (Mar 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, we were going to buy one for our Bobcat but decided against it as like you said you'll destroy lawns. It has it's place don't get me wrong. If you are looking for one I know where there is one in SE PA where I got my grinder from.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Mar 2, 2012)

That's the grinder I've got for my Bobcat. I love it. Nice to have the loader, grapples, bucket and stump grinder all on the trailer at the job. 

You do have to get the loader to the stump, which might be an issue.

It is nice to be able to grind stumps while sitting in the AC, listening to the radio, or talking on the phone.

Get the high flow hydraulics, I don't think standard flow would be worth a crap.

This grinder is supposed to be rated equal to about a 65 hp machine. I know it will eat up some huge stumps, and you just move the loader forward to shove the grindings out of your way. When you're done, just put the bucket on and scoop up the grindings. Beats the hell out of a wheelbarrow.


----------



## jjw4413 (Mar 2, 2012)

*the name of the company is quick attach*

I have used the bobcat stump grinder but a company called quick attach also makes a different style stump grinder. Was wondering if anybody has bought one.


----------



## arkytreeman (May 18, 2015)

Go to quick attach and get their stump grinder for your skidsteer it's the best one to use it's more versatile & you can get it around faster and in more places than any other stump grinder with it being offset you can see alot better to andit throws the chips away from you wich you don't loose the stump..... Ask to speak with Tom House tell him Wendell B sent you he'll make you a good deal. I noticed this month is free shipping so it will save you about $200 or so they were about one week on the build time and to your door. Theyhave an excellent warranty to I checked on that to when I got mine. They do have both options standard & high flow... Tom will work with you. (866) 428-8224 good luck
Wendell B.


----------



## arkytreeman (May 19, 2015)

Go to quick attach and get their stump grinder for your skidsteer it's the best one to use it's more versatile & you can get it around faster and in more places than any other stump grinder with it being offset you can see alot better to and it throws the chips away from you wich you don't loose the stump..... Ask to speak with Tom House tell him Wendell B sent you he'll make you a good deal. I noticed this month is free shipping so it will save you about $200 or so they were about one week on the build time and to your door. Theyhave an excellent warranty to I checked on that to when I got mine. They do have both optionsstandard & high flow... Tom will work with you. (866) 428-8224 good luckWendell B.


jjw4413 said:


> Our company was looking at the quick attach stump grinder to install on the front of our 2008 T300 bobcat High flow. Has anybody used one and how does it work on larger stump. I would like a little input before making the purchase.
> 
> John W


----------



## imagineero (May 23, 2015)

Kind of a little late there with your spam mate, that post was a couple years ago.


----------

